# My Cats :)



## AussieLuv (May 11, 2009)

Here are my three kitties Misty, Angel, and Sophie. Warning I take many pictures of Sophie, she's just so photogenic :biggrin:

Here is Angel (yes, I no she's a bit chubby in these pics, she has a major weight gain problem in the winters and then in the summer we cant get her to gain enough weight lol):



















And Misty










yes, her favorite spot is the dining room table :frown2:










And Sophie (I LOVE this pic of her)


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Really beautiful pictures!! x


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Gorgeous cats...beautiful pics.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Stunning photographs, gorgeous cats, i love the ones of the cat in the tree, keep em coming plzzzz...........chris


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful cats - Sophie is stunning :001_wub: like a little lion


----------



## AussieLuv (May 11, 2009)

haha thanks, I always call her my little lion lol. Especially right now that she's shedding her winter coat so her hair is short everywhere except around her face like a lion . I'll get more pics of them up soon I'm sure. I take lots of pictures!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Fantastic Piccys...


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Great pictures especially the tree ones!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

WOW! gorgeous cats! especially love the last one in the tree:biggrin::biggrin: xxx


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

They have beautiful faces and striking eyes


----------



## AussieLuv (May 11, 2009)

Thanks  I love Misty's eyes. They are so huge lol, they usually are more green though.


----------



## Krazycatlady (Jul 28, 2008)

they're all gorgeous kitties, but i must say the pictures of sophie are really really good!


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Great pics, your cats are beautiful xxx


----------



## Moneo (May 16, 2009)

Cute pics


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Fab photos of fab felines


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful cats :001_wub:


----------

